# Squaw or Park City 4/2-4/5



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Edp25 said:


> Hey Folks,
> 
> Have a business trip that brings me to Vegas and San Diego in early April. I have 3 days in between the two meetings and would like to hit something out west. These are 2 easy options. Any idea which may typically have the better conditions 1st week of April?
> 
> Thanks!


Squaw is in tahoe, there is no snow in tahoe. The sierras are in a drought state that is extremely bad. Do not go to tahoe.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Been sitting on the sides lines all year for snow...and the way things r looking ...not till next season for snow.....nothing in the forecast at all......so bummed..


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

PARK CITY


10 char


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Squaw is in tahoe, there is no snow in tahoe. The sierras are in a drought state that is extremely bad. Do not go to tahoe.


Tahoe is notorious for heavy late spring (read: March/April) storms. It's happened the past few years too, even with the slow starts.

Just because there's no snow now, doesn't mean there's no snow in April. I'd be willing to bet conditions in Tahoe in April are better than they are in Utah.

But ya, as of right now, Tahoe is struggling.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Tahoe is notorious for heavy late spring (read: March/April) storms. It's happened the past few years too, even with the slow starts.
> 
> Just because there's no snow now, doesn't mean there's no snow in April. I'd be willing to bet conditions in Tahoe in April are better than they are in Utah.
> 
> But ya, as of right now, Tahoe is struggling.


I really hope you're right bro.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Looking like Park City may be more predictable snow. Jackson Hole is tempting but I hear snow is predictably gone by then. Big Sky MT could also be an option although longer flights.

Thoughts?

Thx again!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't necessarily endorse Park City, but the SLC area (Snowbird, Brighton, Solitude) are your best shot. Utah has always done me just fine in April, much better than Tahoe. It might not be the "Greatest Snow on Earth" come April, but it is still pretty friggin tasty. The lake fuels frequent snows. Considering your narrow travel window, the access to the SLC airport is less than a 40 minute drive. Squaw is a bit more from RNO, but not too much.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Tahoe is notorious for heavy late spring (read: March/April) storms. It's happened the past few years too, even with the slow starts.


March, yes.....April, not so much. It didn't happen last year and April was Meh in 2012, and even in the big 2011 year April was all 3-5 inch snowfalls. 



Alkasquawlik said:


> I'd be willing to bet conditions in Tahoe in April are better than they are in Utah.


Historically speaking, that is a silly bet. Utah does much better than Tahoe in April.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

KIRKRIDER said:


> I really hope you're right bro.




me too. I have a lot of time off in march. and nothing would make me happier then a march miracle and a week at mammoth. 


Winter isn't canceled. It's just......_delayed. _


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Park City all day. Check out Brighton also, very very nice resort


----------

